# جديد:كل ما تتمناه عن هندسة السيارات بالفيديو (تدريب ميكانيكا السيارات عمليا )



## captainhass (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لم اكتب موضوعات جديدة فى قسم هندسة السيارات منذ فترة
نظرا لانشغالى بمواضيع أخرى

و لكنى أعتقد أن هذا الموضوع المتواضع سيفى بالغرض ان شاء الله و ستعم الفائدة و العلم الجميع

الروابط التى فى الموضوع هى لموقع Engineering Automotive

و هو مختص بهندسة و ميكانيكا السيارات بشكل خاص Automotive Engineering

تلك الروابط تقدم تدريب كامل بالفيديو على تكنولوجيا الاحتراق الداخلى و ميكانيكا السيارات من الصامولة حتى المحرك
و جسم السيارة ,تكييف السيارة
الخ.....

ستجد التدريب بشكل مفصل و الذى يؤهل الى شهادة ASE Automotive Service Excellence

على الرابط التالى

Automotive Training

سلسة كتب هندسة السيارات على الرابط التالى
Automotive Books


مقالات هندسة السيارات

Automotive Articles

اتمنى أن تستفيدوا و لو بالقليل من هذا الموضوع المتواضع ان شاء الله تعالى
و كل عام و أنتم بخير
​


----------



## ee_2050 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جيد جدا


----------



## ابو ربحي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي.. اعجز عن شكرك لتقديم مثل هذه الملفات .. جاري التحميل ان شاءالله واي مشكلة تعترضني خلال التحميل ساكتبها هنا.
حياك الباري اخي


----------



## abdoawahan (26 أكتوبر 2010)

* اعجز عن الشكر*


----------



## سمير شربك (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
طولت الغيبه


----------



## captainhass (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ee_2050 قال:


> جيد جدا





ابو ربحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي.. اعجز عن شكرك لتقديم مثل هذه الملفات .. جاري التحميل ان شاءالله واي مشكلة تعترضني خلال التحميل ساكتبها هنا.
> حياك الباري اخي





abdoawahan قال:


> * اعجز عن الشكر*





سمير شربك قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك
> طولت الغيبه



جزاكم الله كل خير اخوانى الكرام و المتميزين
بارك الله فيكم جميعا و اثرى بكم أمتنا العظيمة
من تصادفه أى مشكلة فليبلغنى​


----------



## captainhass (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## العميد1990 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيك الف عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافيــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## captainhass (27 أكتوبر 2010)

العميد1990 قال:


> يعطيك الف عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافيــــــــــــــــــــــه



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عبد السبوح (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيتم خيرا و بورك فيكم و في مساهمتكم


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

هو ه داه الكلام
*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## captainhass (27 أكتوبر 2010)

عبد السبوح قال:


> جزيتم خيرا و بورك فيكم و في مساهمتكم



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مستريورك قال:


> هو ه داه الكلام
> *بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​



جزاكم الله كل خير
اتمنى ان تحقق الاستفادة كاملة ان شاء الله
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## malak200029 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## captainhass (29 أكتوبر 2010)

malak200029 قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## captainhass (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (11 نوفمبر 2010)

أود احاطة علمكم بأن قسم Articles قد ألغى من الروابط

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## ابوطوني (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*جيد جدا*​


----------



## eng haytham (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ابوطوني قال:


> *جيد جدا*​





eng haytham قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ابراهيم القرشي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الرجاء من الا خوة الكرام اعطائي فكرة عن وزن اليلوف


----------



## ابراهيم القرشي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

عاجل جدا مساء الخير يا اخوتي الكرا م ممكن اعرف توضيب المحرك وشكرا


----------



## hazem95 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (15 نوفمبر 2010)

hazem95 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## rays moon daneal (24 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## captainhass (24 نوفمبر 2010)

rays moon daneal قال:


> يعطيكم العافية



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## محمد عيد العبد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف احمل هذه الفيديوهات


----------



## captainhass (26 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## EN.AMRO (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## captainhass (27 نوفمبر 2010)

en.amro قال:


> جزاك الله خير



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (5 ديسمبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (20 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (9 يناير 2011)

اخوانى الكرام

تلك الدورة هى الموسوعة الكاملة التى قام بعض اخوانى بذكرها فى بعض المواضيع 
و لكنها مباشرة على الموقع

Automotive Engineering​


----------



## عامر المدحتي (11 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذا المسعى وفقك الله


----------



## captainhass (11 يناير 2011)

عامر المدحتي قال:


> مشكور على هذا المسعى وفقك الله



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (18 يناير 2011)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم شىء من العلم​


----------

